# Who is having success, Couriers ?



## Stranger (3/9/21)

I have been using PUDO now for a couple of months and everything to date has been 100% I did ask a couple of guys to put in a box for me and no one has complained yet. My closest boxes are just down the road and easy simple procedure to book on line, get your pin, punch it in and a box opens for you.

Delivery times seem good, I sent a Large box to CPT on 31st, got there on the 2nd. Not unhappy with that. Often one day turnaround. Prices from R50 for an XS which is just right for most vape stuff.

Who are you getting "happy " from.?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/9/21)

I stopped using DSV Locker, their turnaround time has gone to the dogs. 

Aramex and Postnet has been on top form recently with Postnet to Postnet, Aramex Drop Box and Aramex Door to Door. 

TCG I don't use for sending, but for receiving they are on point too.

Did my first Pudo drop yesterday, will let you know how that went, but hopeful being TCG that it will be on point too.

Also very happy with the drivers for both TCG and Aramex/Postnet in our area, they are legends and we are on a first name basis already. Get special service from them whenever I get a delivery, which makes a difference.

Those green guys, what are they called again, ah yes slow flight, I mean globe flight... I stay clear of them all together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (3/9/21)

My best courier service was on Monday. Went to the shops, opened the boot from in the car. Put my car key in my jacket and then put my jacket in the boot and closed it. LOL. Then I went to hike home. There was a courier van parked in the shade so went and asked the driver where his next delivery was. It was close to where I live so I asked him if he could give me a lift. He said no problem. I was so chuffed and can't even name the company or driver for obvious reasons. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)

The best delivery guy is the one who delivered you in person safely home @Stew!
I honestly never had any issues with TCG, DAWN WING nor with Postnet and even with Aramex whose delivery boy decided to leave me his CV for some reason and gives me the 5 star service every time . I hope I’m not getting him in trouble by posting this…

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/9/21)

Great service from TCG (Pudo included), Aramex and MDS. 

PATHETIC service from FastWay. Their service is so KAK that I explicitly ask what courier a company uses before I place my order. If it's FastWay and they can not make a different plan, then I simply do not order from that company.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/9/21)

TCG for the win. Never had issues. Fastway and Dawn are useless. Dawn sent one of my parcels to Klerksdorp, instead of Krugersdorp. After many calls they told me it was my fault. WTF. I didnt even post the damn thing.

Did receive it eventually, 2 weeks later

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/21)

TCG and DHL for me all the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)

TCG , Dawn Wing , DHL and Aramex is my top guys , I have a problem with Postnet ,no SMS to notify you , missing/misplaced parcels , from Bellville to JHB via Nelspruit !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (3/9/21)

TCG and Pudo are my firm favourites.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akil (5/9/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> TCG for the win. Never had issues. Fastway and Dawn are useless. Dawn sent one of my parcels to Klerksdorp, instead of Krugersdorp. After many calls they told me it was my fault. WTF. I didnt even post the damn thing.
> 
> Did receive it eventually, 2 weeks later


Of course it's your fault. Why were you not in Klerksdorp to pick up your parcel?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/9/21)

I've always had great service from TCG Aramex and (when I ran an e-commerce site for my company) Fastway Couriers (really fast service). 

I've only discovered recently though that if you ship an Aramex parcel at the weekend they only collect on Monday afternoon and dispatch it on Tuesday - only an extra day but at R100 a sleeve you expect them to be a bit quicker, or is that just me being a brat?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've always had great service from TCG Aramex and (when I ran an e-commerce site for my company) Fastway Couriers (really fast service).
> 
> I've only discovered recently though that if you ship an Aramex parcel at the weekend they only collect on Monday afternoon and dispatch it on Tuesday - only an extra day but at R100 a sleeve you expect them to be a bit quicker, or is that just me being a brat?



The brattyness is just a phase in your life, it will blow over...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/21)

TCG, PUDO, Postnet to Postnet and Arsmex are my favourites up to date. I despise Dawn Wing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I stopped using DSV Locker, their turnaround time has gone to the dogs


Cannot agree more on this one. They used to be good, but not so much anymore.

Also, TCG is the only one who offers an affordable same day delivery. If you check on sites like Rush.co.za and try get a same day delivery - they do multiple quotes from various couriers - the only ones offering same day are TCG (R100) and Globeflight (hold on to your boots.... R1250 odd), though via an account with TCG you get it even cheaper. Also great service usually, though if you send as many packages as I do, there are a few hiccups here and there but that's very few and far between.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (17/12/21)

Pudo is the cheapest by far and it takes the same time as it would sending it directly via TCG. I've had only one hiccup from them, where a parcel which I sent was routed to the wrong province, but it was then re-routed correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (17/12/21)

I myself was patiently waiting for ups to send my package tracked it today it showed out for delivery then i refreshed it and it showed on the way called them and they told me I should receive it Monday I thought thats so many days away on my way to pick it up shortly


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/21)

Pudo is my go-to, even though run by TCG which had they hiccups over the last month. TCG even surprised me with both a Saturday and a Public Holiday delivery in the last month to redeem themselves from the tiny mishaps in between.

They still beat Aramex (which lost a parcel of mine right after they picked it up) and I'll rather use Postnet to Postnet (which is an Aramex company) than using Aramex directly.

Being in the logistics sector I do have compassion for what they have to do daily and the challenges that goes with it, of which they had their fair share the last two years. Even through it all they did a damn good job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (17/12/21)

I mostly used aramax and post net to post net never had any issues with either of them but have switched recently to pudo (TCG)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pudo is my go-to, even though run by TCG which had they hiccups over the last month. TCG even surprised me with both a Saturday and a Public Holiday delivery in the last month to redeem themselves from the tiny mishaps in between.
> 
> They still beat Aramex (which lost a parcel of mine right after they picked it up) and I'll rather use Postnet to Postnet (which is an Aramex company) than using Aramex directly.
> 
> Being in the logistics sector I do have compassion for what they have to do daily and the challenges that goes with it, of which they had their fair share the last two years. Even through it all they did a damn good job.



Yep, to my surprise I received a TCG delivery yesterday (Saturday).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/12/21)

Not me!


----------



## YzeOne (27/1/22)

I recently sent a Violator via PUDO from Durban to Benoni. I deposited the package @ 16:45. 
The recipient messaged me @ 11:00 the following morning to say he has received the package. 
Needless to say I was gobsmacked

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/22)

Hooked said:


> Yep, to my surprise I received a TCG delivery yesterday (Saturday).




I have also received parcels from them on Saturdays.

I have always had excellent service from The Courier Guy although I didn't have an order during their short-lived problem period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/22)

TCG is back up to speed again, received a couple of parcels the last week. As for Pudo, will be sending something off later today for the first time since last year (albeit I had to create a new profile as even after they reset my profile I can still not get into the old one).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YzeOne (27/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have also received parcels from them on Saturdays.
> 
> I have always had excellent service from The Courier Guy although I didn't have an order during their short-lived problem period.



I see them quite regularly on Saturdays in my area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/22)

Yip TCG is back on track after an cock-up of a week or two after the changeover!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip TCG is back on track after an cock-up of a week or two after the changeover!


I would think it's more than a week Mr F.
I had arrangements made in December I think and just gave up.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/1/22)

TCG seems to be ticking over smoothly again. Much relieved, they've been the best in the six years+ we've been operating and was having nightmares of dealing with the others again. Like Tontos Orgullosamente Incompetentes del Infierno - We care, not one ****

Their rates have been all over the place the past few weeks, but seems to be settling down again now. We will adjust accordingly as soon as they are stable.

Been watching the PUDO operation, but there's a bit of a false economy attached to their rates, all things considered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AstroT (28/1/22)

Got two parcels from TCG yesterday, both sent the day before

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Received a parcel from TCG yesterday, sent the day before. Things running smoothly


----------



## YzeOne (11/2/22)

After a blapsie last week with a delivery, this morning I received another package within 24 hrs


----------

